# Flandria, Plum, Bernard Dangre



## SamClukkers

Hello again,

These are my lightweight bicycles. The Flandria and Plum are both made in Belgium, the Bernard Dangre is French. My Flandria is in pretty nice original condition with just a few minor paint damages.










Plum





Bernard Dangre: almost in new condition, still fitted with the original Michelin tyres.





Greetings, 

Sam


----------



## sam

nice bikes!
I do like the flandria--looks like a good ride---what rims do you have on it?


----------

